# katze frisst fische auf



## Niklas (12. Sep. 2009)

ich habe ien 20.000 liter teich und ein nachbar hat eine katzte die holt immer mal ein fisch und beißt nur den kopf ab wass soll ich machen??


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

..oder Elektrozaun anbauen.


----------



## Testpilot (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Das ist der Gang der Dinge, was soll's
Dein Teich ist eh überbesetzt.

Ein E-Zaun halte ich für reichlich übertrieben zumal der auch die Tiere trift die evtl. nur mal zum trinken an den Teich kommen.

Letztendlich vermehren sich die Goldies doch sowieso wie Kaninchen


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Servus Nik

Timos Argumente unterschreib ich voll und ganz 

Es ist zwar ärgerlich wenn man Fische findet ... aber ich würde nicht immer alles den Katzen in die Schuhe schieben ....

Elektrozaun ....  ... es gibt auch andere Abwehrbehelfe ... Reiherschreck & Co findest hier mit der SuFu mehr als genug ... nur so angemerkt 

Ich hatte ja bei meinem Ex-Teich auch viele Nachbarskatzen, aber gefischt ...
nur aus neugierde haben sie am Teich gesessen


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

he,he ich hab nichts gegen Katzen.. bei uns wohnen auch 3 stück, und keine geht an den Teich weil sie schon das ticken des Zaunes hören, das wissen auch Nachbars Katzen..und welche Tiere sollen denn noch am Teich trinken? der Zaun hat genug Abstand, daß kleine Tiere oder Vögel gefahrlos ans oder ins Wasser kommen.. und wenn bei Euch erst mal einige Koi gefischt wurden (nachweislich von einer Katze) bin ich sicher daß Ihr auch einen E,Zaun in Betracht zieht..


----------



## Testpilot (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Man könnte auch das Ufer so gstalten das da nichts passieren kann


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Also bei uns im Garten laufen noch rum: Igel, Mäuse, Eichhörnchen, Ratten, allerhand Vögel usw ... die landen alle erst hinter so einem E Zaun ? 
Ist doch gerade schön, wenn die Tiere im Sommer an den Teich kommen sich zu erfrischen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

hu hu..alles Zaungegner?


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Servus Werner

Mensch ... keiner hat was gegen diese Elektrozäune, zumindest ich nicht ...
aber Katzen ... ich habe einen "liebhab Bezug" zu Ihnen ... 

Nicht falsch verstehen ... eine kalte Dusche ... und gut is ...  

Katzen sind sehr schnell von Begriff ...


----------



## Testpilot (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*



Digicat schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen ... eine kalte Dusche ... und gut is ...



Genau so ist das


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*



Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> hu hu..alles Zaungegner?



Nein sicher nicht alles 

Es gibt halt zwei Grundtendenzen hier im Forum, 
den eeinen geht es im wesentlichen um einen schönen möglichst naturnahen Teich und den anderen geht es in erster Linie um die Fische und dementsprechend isteben die Eisntellung zum Zaun. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## rut49 (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich ärgere mich auch über diverse Katzen bei uns am Teich, aber bis ich mit dem __ Wasserschlauch oder Gießkanne da bin, sind sie verschwunden. Ich hab´ja auch keine Koi´s im Teich, dann müßte ich mir was einfallen lassen.

Aber Ratten sind einfach nur widerlich- in meinem Garten möchte ich die nicht haben. 1. sind sie Krankheitsüberträger, 2. wo eine auftaucht ist `ne ganze Mannschaft in der Nähe! 

liebe Grüße Regina


----------



## kunisteich (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Hallo

Unsere Katze war auch immer am Teich und hat versucht zu fischen,
Aber irgendwann kam ich dann mal langsam von hinten an und unsere Katze
bekamm mit der Hand einen ordentlichen schubs so das sie mitten im teich war,
Die hat gefaucht wie verrückt ist ans land geschwommen hat mich angefaucht und ist ab ins gebüsch.
Naja an dem abend brauchte ich nicht mehr in ihre nähe kommen.
Aber sie ist danach auch nie wieder an den Teich ran zum fischen.
da hat sie vermutlich sehr schnell gelernt.


----------



## marja (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

derzeit ist übermeinen teich noch ein Netz gespannt mit einem gestell von einem 3m x 3m Pavilion, so sieht es zumindest aus. Da ich aber auch gerne die Fische sehen möchte, hatte ich mich auch mit dem Gedanken eines Elektrozaunes befasst.

Ein Teichfreund, der ein riesigen Teich, angelegt wie ein Bach, hat sagte mir das der Eltrozaun quatsch sei. Er hat selbst diese Heringe die man vom Zelten kennt und dann mit Angelsehne verbunden. Gut ich gebe es zu, es ging um das Thema __ Reiher. Aber ich denke er hat recht. Also habe ich mir nur die Spießer für den Elektrozaun günstig gekauft und werden die dann mit Angelsehne nächstes Jahr verbinden. Außerdem werde ich noch wacklige Steine an der Nähe des Zaunes setzen, so das es optisch gut aussieht und den Fischen nichts passiert.

Ich habe hier bei euch im Forum gelesen, dort wo die Tiere wacklige Steine finden, trauen sie sich nicht wirklich an den Teich, zumal bei mir keine großartige Flachwasserzone vorhanden ist.

Ein Stromzaun, kostet zu einem wieder etwas mehr Geld,darum die Alternative. Außerdem ist der Teich bei uns sehr nah am Weg und wenn die Kinder mal ausversehen rankommen und einen schreck kriegen, kann es möglich sein, das sie nein plumpsen. Das muß nicht sein.

Den Reiherschreck, finde ich nett aber irgendwie aufgrund des ständigen Wasserzuganges nicht interessant. Der Schlauch steht ja ständig unter druck und wenn sich dann man eine Person zu nah an dem Dingens befindet, wird diese nass gespritzt, hmm.

LG Marja


----------



## Niklas (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

es ist so elekto zaun fällt aus weil ich auczh andere tiere am gartenteich habe möchte. ddas ufer kan ich auch nicht verändern und ich weis das es die katzte ist habe sie schon einmal geshene und diese katze ist nicht wie andere die muss sich ihr futter fangen die ist sehr schlau


----------



## Eugen (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

[OT]Ein freundliches "Hallo" am Anfang 
und ein "Gruß" am Ende eines Postings,
Großbuchstaben an der richtigen Stelle 
und Satzzeichen tun keinem weh.  [/OT]


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Guten Tag zusammen !



marja schrieb:


> ... und wenn die Kinder mal ausversehen rankommen und einen schreck kriegen, kann es möglich sein, das sie nein plumpsen. Das muß nicht sein....



Auch Erwachsene können einen Schreck kriegen, mir ist da aus meinem Ex Forum ein User in Erinnerung, der kam aus seinem Teich ohne Fremde Hilfe nicht wieder heraus, weil eben der E-Zaun am laufen war. Gut wenns dann nicht so kalt ist.



marja schrieb:


> ...  wenn sich dann man eine Person zu nah an dem Dingens befindet, wird diese nass gespritzt, hmm. LG Marja



Immer noch besser als gar nicht waschen 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## marja (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Hallo Wuzzel

<Immer noch besser als gar nicht waschen >


Welche Höhe muß den die Angelsehne angebracht werden, wegen __ Reiher und Katzen. Ich habe mir jetzt "sehr" günstig die erdspieße des Elektrozaunes bestellt, hier werde ich aber die Angelsehne verwenden, günstiger und unauffälliger geht es nicht ;-)

Aber reicht der Abstand (Höhe) der beiden Sehnen, für reiher vermutlich und Katzen? Sollte man da also wie bereits erwähnt, ein paar große wacklige Steine unterhalb der unteren Sehne legen?

LG Marja


----------



## steffen55 (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Hallo Niklas,

ich halte Nachbars Katzen so.... auf Abstand


----------



## klaus e (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Hallo Steffen,
nicht böse sein, aber ich dachte, die Mauer sei vor 20 Jahren gefallen ...
Wie bei Helmut (Digicat) und einigen anderen Mitgliedern des Forums wohnt auch bei uns ein mittlerweile 9jähriger Kater. Der wiederum pflegt eine dicke Freundschaft mit dem Kater und der Katze unseres unmittelbaren Nachbarn. Im Haus wohnen auch zwei Nymphensittische in einem großen Käfig, den sie regelmäßig für ihre Flugübungen verlassen. Der Teich läuft jetzt in den 5. ¿ (Ironie) Winter. Noch nie haben die Katzen, die ihren eigenen autonomen Eingang ins Haus haben, einen der (zum Haus gehörigen) Vögel, noch einen Fisch aus dem Teich geräubert. Das liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an meinem Zauberspruch: "Der Fisch ist dein Freund!" (Erzähle ich dennoch immer wieder gerne). Das liegt zumindest beim Teich am fischfreundlich und katzenfeindlich gestaltetem Ufer. Wo eine Trinkmöglichkeit für die 4-Beiner besteht, ist das Wasser tief genug, dass die geschuppten Gesellen jederzeit die Flucht ergreifen können. Das tun sie übrigens auch, wenn ich am Teichrand erscheine. Erst wenn ich mich niederkniee und sie die Futterdose orten, kommen sie dann wieder an die Oberfläche und lassen sich auch anfassen.
Ansonsten wird dir jeder Katzenhalter bestätigen: Katzen sind äußerst lernfähig. Einmal bei "böser" Tat ertappt und mit einer kalten, nassen Dusche "belohnt", werden sie's nicht wieder versuchen. 
öh, eine Ausnahme gibt es aber doch: Wenn Geschenke verpackt werden wirkt das Knistern des Papiers und die bunten Spulen der Bänder unwiderstehlich  -und da kann man dann meist kein Wasser einsetzen ...
Dennoch:


----------



## Christian und Frauke (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

Hallo,
unser Kater(Gismo)hats auch getan:sauerdie eine oder andere kalte Dusche hat es ihm ausgetrieben
Jetzt guckt er nur noch interresiertund hält Sicherheitsabstand.


----------



## maritim (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

hallo,

da unsere katze und unser hund keine anderen katzen mögen, haben wir die probleme nicht.

habe schon von vielen gehört, das sie mit so einem reier/katzenschreck am teich großen erfolg hatten.


----------



## maritim (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

ps. habe ich gerade in der bucht gesehen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/REIHERSCHRECK-f-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör?hash=item518be8092f

die dinger findet man in der bucht ohne ende.....


----------



## naturundkatzenhaus (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: katze frisst fische auf*

hallo, habe selber sechs Katzen und einige Nachbarkatzen finden auch den Weg zu unserem Teich. 
Der Teich entstand vor 15 Jahren und unsere damaligen Katzen interessierten sich für alles, was darin schwamm und darüber flog. Mit der Blumenspritze habe ich sie konsequent vom Ufer vertrieben und unseren jaggdfreudigsten Kater einmal im hohen Bogen ins Wasser geworfen und ihnen immer wieder  erzählt, dass auch die Fische zu uns gehören. (Das hat betreff Vogelfang auch funktioniert) Aus dieser Zeit lebt nur noch ein Kater.  Für die "Neuen" gehören die Fische einfach dazu. Mit ihnen gab es nie Probleme, obwohl sie alle sehr jung zu uns kamen.Nun haben wir  neue junge Nachbarkatzen und zum Schutz der Fische habe ich  das Ufer mit Ästen und  Zweigen dekoriert, die hier und da ein wenig  über die Wasserfläche ragen. Beim Näherkommen eines Lebewesens bewegt sich immer irgend etwas und die Fische gehen in Deckung. Hört sich nach viel Aufwand an, ist aber schnell gemacht.


----------

